# Treats to Train: What is the best?



## HaraoldoD (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there, 
I heard that some treats are bad for dogs...
What is the best to use? Can I just buy any treats? 
Also, I want to train my dog, what is the most easy to cut up into many pieces and most effective in training. 
Thanks!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatever your dog likes would work the best you're only giving them a little bit of it.My girl likes cheese so I just pull little bits off to reward her.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

dog treats can be bad for chihuahuas, because if you give a chi say 3 or 4 normal sized dog treats, your probably going to push them over their daily intake requirement.
Chicken can be a good option because its fairly low cal, and my two definetly like it, keeks loves cheese aswell
mia
x


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they have tiny tiny treats called training bites that a lot of dogs looove! the thing is with rewarding a dog with a treat make sure the treat is only used as a reward, and you're not jsut handing out these yummy yummy treats for no reason.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I buy treats that I can break easily into little teeny pieces when training Cooper. His favorites are anything made by Old Mother Hubbard but he goes NUTS for the new AKC liver treats.

When you're looking at treats, you need to remember to check the nutritional information, just as you would for your dog's food. Some treats are really high in fat and calories so you can't really feed your chi a lot of them without having to worry about weight concerns.

I also use canned green beans to give Cooper as a treat. They're low in fat and calories and good for him. I have also taken a roasted chicken leg, deboned and shredded it and used that. You never want your dog's treat intake to exceed 25% of their daily diet, so be sure to only give very small pieces so you can reward as many times as needed without running out of treats or overfeeding the dog.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i use pupperonie, its soft so can be cut up into VERY tiny peices and vixie loves the taste and because its easily cut up/broken up its great as a training treat cause it can be small enough to be just a reward taste...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I bake chicken tenders for Auggie. Usually 3 at a time as they can be refrigerated for several days and cut in very small pieces. He LOVES them and they are lo cal and high protein and I know exactly what it is. No hidden whatever.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

HaraoldoD said:


> Hey there,
> I heard that some treats are bad for dogs...
> What is the best to use? Can I just buy any treats?
> Also, I want to train my dog, what is the most easy to cut up into many pieces and most effective in training.
> Thanks!


Some ppl use the dry kibble as treats. I use a couple of different things. I like the Newmans Own brand treats when training outside or away from home..they are small enough for the Chis and they don't have wheat, corn or soy. 

I also use boiled chicken breast or boiled hamburger when training in the house...they tend to make your pockets yucky :wink: 

I stay away from processed meats..lunch meat, hotdogs..etc. My chis love baby carrots so I will buy some grated carrots and use those. They are small enough to be eaten quickly and they don't fill them up right away.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> I bake chicken tenders for Auggie. Usually 3 at a time as they can be refrigerated for several days and cut in very small pieces. He LOVES them and they are lo cal and high protein and I know exactly what it is. No hidden whatever.


Do you use the breast meat for this? I usually boil mine..never thought to bake it..hmm...I'll have to try that.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheese! Cheese! Give me cheese!

(Will somebody please tell mom to give me cheese!)

~Chihuahua~

Chihuahua's Mom: Ok, hint taken. I'm getting the cheese.  This is what I get for letting you read the forum.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I know this is not the best treat but I use beggin strips because they are so easy to cut up in little pieces with a pair of scissors. I also buy LiverSnax because they are really easy to just break a little piece off of. These are the only 2 treats my dogs really love besides cheese but I have a hard enough time trying to keep my 5 year old from eating all of that lol.


----------

